# Breeding Reds



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I have been working with fish some years now, and working in a lfs for about a year in my spare time. I have since taken a shine to S. Nattereri and was wondering if anyone might have any idvice for me on breeding them. I am more interested in the conditions of the tank than which fish/how many to put into the tank.

I have purchased a 150 Gallon tank, wet/dry filter, two fluval 404's and had a stand made so I could fit a 125 on the bottom with similar filtration. I was wondering if anyone might have any reccomendations on whether or not I should add a UV sterilizer to the tank. I have about two and a half inches of natural gravel (225 pounds) and a fair amount of drift wood. I do a 50% water change every week.

I currently have six reds that I have raised from about 1/2" to their current 4-5". They are currently housed in a 55 gallon tank as I am allowing the 150 to cycle as long as possible. Three of these were locally bred at the downtown pet shop in cincinnati and the others were from chicago, care of Glenn's Aquatics. I did this so that I would have a lower chance of inbreeding, even if many don't consider it a problem. I have been feeding them cichlid pellets, brine shrimp pellets, tiliapia fillets, salmon, minnows and goldfish.

I, however, do not know much about their natural habitat, in the ways of Ph, naturally occuring stones/minerals, plants and other variants in the water such as levels of tannins. Any help on this topic would definitely be appreciated, as I would love to be able to breed and raise these wonderful fish in a relatively natural environment.

I'll post pics of the fish soon, many have commented on their bright red bellies, becuase fish that others have bought from those pairs are not as vividly colored.

Thanks much,
Matt


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

I dont know much about breeding but ill tell you all i know.Firstl you will have to do the hardest part and that is finding MALE/FEMALE this is hard because piranhas are not sexually dimorphic.But as tank wise goes raising the temp to about 81farenheit
also there is special compost you can buy from local fish store use that,apprently piranhas love laying thier eggs in it.If 2 of your piranhas do pair off and start to try and mate they will become incresingly darkened in colour and the male will be chasing female it would be wise to take out other piranha as they will eat the eggs when they are laid,but thats all i know.

good luck.


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding

that is more than enogh

good luck with the new tank


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone able to give me some advice on creating a nice biotope for the nattereri in my new tank? I would love to try to create the most natural environment that I can for them. If you don't feel like describing too much about their natural sorroundings, a link to a post on that topic would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

